# naughty behaviour!



## gem123 (Jun 20, 2010)

hi me again
my lil girl has just started having major temper tantrums i read some where that this is a symtom of diabetes, has anyone else had this issue, her bloods are unstable but never seems to be low when she has these, she kicks and hits and screams do u think its just normal or if its related to diabetes? i am just on top of this but it is hard to cope with with everything else goin on has any one else experienced this?? 
thanks alot xxx


----------



## ruthelliot (Jun 20, 2010)

Hiya,
I can sympathise as we have the same problem and its hard to Know with Ben when he's just being a normal 3yr old and when his behaviour is due to his blood levels which can result in a lot of extra testing! Ben does have tantrums or is very weepy or aggressive when his blood is low but we've also found he can be really grumpy when its high and speaking to adults with diabetes thet tell me they can feel pretty awful with higher results - he spends much of his day swinging  from low to high which I imagine must take its toll. While I try very hard not to make unneccesary allowances for bad behaviour I try to keep it in the back of my mind.


----------



## rlw890245 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi, I can also sympathise with you, my 3 year old daughter gets quite agitated and agressive at times, its very difficult to pinpoint whether its due to high/low blood sugars or just 'normal' bad behaviour in young children as my 5 year old non diabetic daughter is no angel at times either!!!

Ruth mum to 3 daughters, 5, 3(D) and 8 months


----------



## gem123 (Jun 20, 2010)

hi ruth thanks alot for your reply, it is early days, has not even been a month yet, but i just worry whether were doing something wrong to cause the mood swings, im hoping when her bloods are a bit more stable, things will settle down i just feel so sorry for her as its so much for to take in and shes starting to be really stubborn about food she refuses point blank to eat sometimes and have to use bribery just to get her to eat a few mouthfuls which i know is wrong but is the only way, plus seems to be getting worse with injecting and blood testings to the extreme of us having to sit on her!! but to her she is so confused before diabetes we just let her occasionaly graze throughout the day but now that has to be stopped and we also used to throw her food away after sitting there for longer than 20 mins! which we can't do now i feel like my heads gonna go pop! am seeing the specialist on wednesday so will obviously  will have lots of questions to ask thanks again for your time xxxxx


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2010)

Both of mine get very aggressive if their blood sugars are high, especially my 7-year-old, who was temperamental anyway pre-diagnosis!  They can also get stubborn when low, and sit refusing to do as they're told.  

BIG hugs to all of you.  I hope the visit to the specialist is helpful.


----------



## gem123 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks kei and rlw890245ts nice to know there a people who understand just so stressed i could just scream!! thanks for ur time and like you said im sure it will all settle down in few days just can't wait to see the specialist!! thansk agian for ur support xxxxx


----------



## gewatts (Jun 22, 2010)

Katie is very angry and grumpy a lot of the time. When she was on 2 mixed injections a day, her levels were all over the place. I really hoped that when she moved to MDI , her behaviour would improve. Well, her  levels are loads better but unfortunately her behaviour is as bad as ever!


----------



## gem123 (Jun 22, 2010)

aww its so hard isn't it gewatts to find a good level she was really sweet last night and ate her tea really well but when it came to getting her ready for pre school this morning it all kicked off again, the dsn has been and has said that it will probably be her bloods which are making her erratic but still discipline her the same as you would usually, it dosen't help though when you constantly on the phone sorting benifits out, hosp appionments etc and have little or no sleep to do this!! 
i have had a phone call of the health visitors who are willing to give us some extra support so hopefully they can help with her behaviour and lack of eating, the dsn also metioned about more regular injections, if she carrys on refusing food but we struggle with the two injections as it is, and at the moment i don't know if we will be able to get my head round the adjusting her insulin to the amount she has etc, my partner has left work for a few months to help us adjust as i am il healthed also, but hopefully  an appointment with my specialist tomorrow will no doubt help
thanks again for all your support!!


----------



## rspence (Jun 22, 2010)

*hi gem just adding my dittos to other messages and yours*

JP's blood sugar levels began to noticeably calm down 10 weeks after diagnosis. that said hot weather shoots him up high again and the ketones return, then we spend a day or so chasing the sugars and ketones to get everything lower again!

JP went through a good period of being calm and collected for the injections but that has gone to pot and we too have to sit on him to pin him down to give him the stuff. how hard it must be for these little kids to understand but also how hard for us as parents too. Jp said 'i don't want a sticker for being good just don't give me insulin then i won't need to scream" - if only it were that simple little one.

However I'm sure in their lifetime a cure will be found or an easier solution to the meds - maybe even in their childhood so spontineity can return. we too were a grazing kind of family before diabetes so we all find the shift of eating patterns hard.

as for tempers -yes we have seen a lot more since diabetes was on the scene - but then we may have done anyway who knows! I often say "its fine to be angry about diabetes and tell me how you feel, but its not fine to kick and hit, we have to find ways to expres ourselves without hurting ourselves or others."

ps I decided that the scream in me should be allowed out so went for a walk one day to scream! maybe you can find time to do the same. XX


----------



## gewatts (Jun 24, 2010)

We always used to feel bad about discipling Katie when she was naughty because we thought she couldn't control it due to her blood sugars going up and down. However, we then realised that she is as good as gold at school so she obviously can control it!!


----------

